# aviary



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2009)

An aviary is a large enclosure for confining birds. Unlike cages, aviaries allow birds a larger living space where they can fly; hence, aviaries are also sometimes known as flight cages. Aviaries often contain plants and shrubbery to simulate a natural environment.

Συμφωνείτε μαζί μου ότι δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί πτηνοτροφείο; Βέβαια, το βλέπουμε στο answers.com,_ μεγάλο κλουβί πουλιών, πτηνοτροφείο _, η Magenta, όμως, διαφωνεί, έχει μόνο _μεγάλο κλουβί πουλιών (σε ζωολογικό κήπο κτλ.) _

Και σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ:
πτηνοτροφείο : χώρος εφοδιασμένος με εγκαταστάσεις ειδικές για τη συστηματική εκτροφή πτηνών· ορνιθοτροφείο: Kοτόπουλα / αυγά πτηνοτροφείου. [λόγ. πτηνοτρόφ(ος) -είον]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα
Ίσως είναι νωρίς στο ψάξιμο και αυτό δεν ήταν στα -άρια που είδαμε εδώ, αλλά ίσως (με εκείνη τη λογική) να το πούμε _αβιάριο_;


----------



## psifio (Sep 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Αυτά απ' όσο ξέρω τα λένε κλούβες (είχαμε κι εμείς μία με καναρίνια στο παλιό το σπίτι, αλλά όχι τόσο ωραία όσο αυτή της φωτογραφίας). Στο google βρίσκω και "κλούβες πτήσης" αλλά μάλλον είναι μετάφραση του αγγλικού.


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 19, 2009)

"Κλωβό" το άκουσα, και μάλιστα πολύ πρόσφατα. Συγκεκριμένα το καλοκαίρι, που είχαμε πάει με τα παιδιά σε μια μονή, στην αυλή της οποίας υπήρχαν διάφορα ζώα σε περιφραγμένους χώρους, και πανέμορφα, πολύχρωμα πουλιά σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένα μεγάλα κλουβιά, που οι μοναχοί αποκαλούσαν "κλωβούς".


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

Με κάποια aviaries σαν το παραπάνω από τον Ζωολογικό Κήπο του Λονδίνου, είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσουμε για _κλουβιά_ και _κλούβες_. Ίσως όχι τόσο γιατί θα μας περιορίσει ο ορισμός του λεξικού, αλλά ο ορισμός που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας. Το ίδιο και το _πτηνοτροφείο_.

Το _αβιάριο_ είναι καλό, αλλά με αυτά θέλω πάντα να δω ποιος θα κάνει το πρώτο βήμα στο χορό του Ζαλόγγου.

Ο _ορνιθώνας_ έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το _πτηνοτροφείο_ και *_πουλεώνας_ δεν υπάρχει.

Το _πάρκο πτηνών_ μεταφράζει το _bird park_ και το _παρατηρητήριο πουλιών_ το _bird observatory_.

Μια λέξη που δεν έχει χρωματιστεί ακόμα (συνώνυμη του _πτηνοτροφείου_ και περιγράφει κτίριο) είναι το _πτηνοστάσιο_.

Αυτά για τώρα. Εξαντλήθηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

Να συνεισφέρω επίσης, για την περίπτωση που δεν θα μείνουμε στις διάφορες παραλλαγές των κλουβιών/κλουβών/κλωβών, ότι τα συγκεκριμένα λέγονται στα γαλλικά (και από εκεί, και στα γερμανικά) Voliere.




Εδώ η *βολιέρα στα ανάκτορα Σενμπρούν στη Βιέννη. Πραγματικά μεγάλο κλουβί (προσέξτε τον άνθρωπο κάτω δεξιά).


----------

